# Kids Events



## HOBIE

Duk have got there list of events for weekend, week events out again.  If only i was a kid again    They look good to me


----------



## AlisonF

I loved these as a kid, they were a real positive of having diabetes


----------



## HOBIE

Kids learn dont they Alison


----------



## AlisonF

They learn so much, but i think the most important thing i learned was that i wasn't the only person in the world with diabetes.

I raved about them ages ago in this blog post. http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/2012/02/diabetes-uk-camps-and-family-events/


----------



## Hanmillmum

Thanks for the link to your blog post on this Alison - they do sound great


----------



## Redkite

These DUK holidays are a great idea and I've heard from people whose kids have really enjoyed them.  However, what puts me off is I've also heard that some children on pumps have not been well cared for because there are few staff/volunteers who are au fait with pumps.  Luckily my son's been to a couple of Friends For Life conferences where he's mixed with other cwd and had a great time, but I would like him to try a DUK weekend if I could have confidence that there would be pump experts there.


----------



## HOBIE

I have been a volunteer at an event & thats what they are for KIDS & parents. The kids & parents will learn somthing


----------



## HOBIE

Has enybody booked a place ? keep us informed if you do


----------



## HOBIE

There was At leased 4 volunteers on pumps & different types. There was talks from 2 pump manufacturers. & that was just a weekend event. Couldn't fault any of the things that were going on. A young lad that was put in my group started to go hypo & I could tell he wanted the support of his mother who was in a different area. He got excellent support & learnt how to sort. Better he learnt there   HAPPY ending


----------



## annie739

Hi Alison
Did you do the family weekends with siblings too? Are parents and children mostly separated or do they do activities together? We have 4 boys and think it would be a fun break for us all as it has been quite tough starting with T1 in the family.I am keen to go on a weekend but my hubbie is very worried that our newly diagnosed son( age 9) will get too many negative messages. Any advice gratefully received


----------



## bev

annie739 said:


> Hi Alison
> Did you do the family weekends with siblings too? Are parents and children mostly separated or do they do activities together? We have 4 boys and think it would be a fun break for us all as it has been quite tough starting with T1 in the family.I am keen to go on a weekend but my hubbie is very worried that our newly diagnosed son( age 9) will get too many negative messages. Any advice gratefully received



Hi Annie739,

I just wanted to say welcome to the forum although sorry you have to be here. I do understand your husbands views and felt much the same when my son was diagnosed. However - what we didnt realise was how important it was for him (he was 10 when diagnosed) to meet up with other children with Type 1. I remember Alex saying that he felt 'normal' for the first time in months when he was with a group of children with Type 1 - all testing their blood and carb counting - he wasnt in the minority for a changeHe still has those friends and think they will be life-long friends and rather than making a big issue of diabetes it took away the mystery and the feeling of being 'different' - and he has been on more breaks with other groups of Type 1 children and is now nearly 16 and often mentions those breaks and how much he enjoyed them. Yes diabetes should fit into your lives with as little interruption as possible - thats absolutely the right approach. It is early days for your son and the whole family and it will have an affect (not wishing to sound doom and gloom!) and the more you embrace it the more you will be in charge of it. I also found meeting up with other parents was hugely beneficial to chat about issues I didnt feel comfortable talking to other friends about as they wouldnt have understood. Diabetes takes a back seat in Alex's life and he does everything his friends do which is how it should be and will be for your son I am sure.Bev


----------



## AlisonF

Hi Annie. They do family weekends which are for the whole family - the parents go to more educational type stuff and the kids (diabetic and non diabetic) do all kinds of fun activities.  I've lead a few of the parents sessions, and people learn so much from sharing experiences and realising that there are other people going through the same thing.

id be surprised if your son got any negative messages. All the kids I've seen come away with the message that diabetes shouldn't stop you, other people have it too so they're not alone with it and also quite often the motivation to step up and do their own injections /blood tests/whatever is the appropriate next step because they've seen others their age doing it.

The week long kids holidays are just for diabetic kids. It sounds like a family weekend might be the thing for you.


----------



## HOBIE

Hi Annie, I was put in charge of a few in a group. The first lunch time the 14yr olds got there meters out & most self injected.  One girl had never self injected. There where nurses (nhs volunteers) who could have done it. But with the other T1 kids she did it by herself !  1st time & she was chuffed with herself.  Her parents were very pleased after trying for a long time . Her parents & other kids where in a different area learning litte things about the big "D"      Really worth a visit


----------



## Northerner

Still places available at the Ashford and Telford events:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Care-events/Family-Events-/


----------



## HOBIE

Is anybody else booked up ?


----------



## HOBIE

These events are Great for both parents & kids


----------



## HOBIE

Another Bump !


----------



## HOBIE

I would have loved to do the event at Southampton as a kid ! Sailing ect  "Wild" horses would not stop me


----------



## trophywench

When I read about them it makes me fed up I wasn't diagnosed as a child - what fun!

Also when DUK did the first Big Day Out thing a couple of years back at Warwick Uni when the day ended the kids came back and all of them - the non=D and the D ones - were all whinging cos it was over and demanded to stay, didn't want to accept it was finished now and wanted to know when they could come again!

As a grandma I was blooming glad I wasn't a parent of a D child - kids moan enough as it is, without DUK making em have so much fun and making them moan more !  LOL


----------



## HOBIE

You will have to be on the ball to get the place you want


----------



## HOBIE

Have a look  Your child will be a different person when been to these


----------



## HOBIE

My local Duk group helped A family go to one of these last year. Different kid now


----------



## HOBIE

Anyone booked for this year yet ?


----------



## HOBIE

Bump !


----------



## HOBIE

AlisonF said:


> They learn so much, but i think the most important thing i learned was that i wasn't the only person in the world with diabetes.
> 
> I raved about them ages ago in this blog post. http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/2012/02/diabetes-uk-camps-and-family-events/



Will have to read others opinion !  I think they are brill for giving kids & parents some space & others to talk to


----------



## HOBIE

Kids will have friends for life at this type of events


----------



## HOBIE

I have volunteered again for this. Lots of good people involved & good talks


----------



## HOBIE

Another bump


----------



## HOBIE

Has anyone been to one this year ? Are you just keeping to yourself


----------



## Ruthy

Hello, 

I just wanted to say that these events are brilliant, and totally change lives. They are usually an incredibly positive experience, with all the volunteers, attendees and presenters 'specialists' of one kind or another in diabetes. If you have any worries, concerns or questions, e.g. about pump specialist provision, how the days activities would run, etc just phone or email the Care Events Team for a chat. They are really kind, experienced people who should answer all your questions, and help you find an event that is right for your family. Email eventsteam@diabetes.org.uk  or telephone 0345 123 2399* and ask for the Events team. 

Good luck!


----------



## HOBIE

Ruthy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to say that these events are brilliant, and totally change lives. They are usually an incredibly positive experience, with all the volunteers, attendees and presenters 'specialists' of one kind or another in diabetes. If you have any worries, concerns or questions, e.g. about pump specialist provision, how the days activities would run, etc just phone or email the Care Events Team for a chat. They are really kind, experienced people who should answer all your questions, and help you find an event that is right for your family. Email eventsteam@diabetes.org.uk  or telephone 0345 123 2399* and ask for the Events team.
> 
> Good luck!


They really do change lives. Kids are more confident about things when they come back from these events. I wished I was a kid again


----------



## HOBIE

Ruthy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to say that these events are brilliant, and totally change lives. They are usually an incredibly positive experience, with all the volunteers, attendees and presenters 'specialists' of one kind or another in diabetes. If you have any worries, concerns or questions, e.g. about pump specialist provision, how the days activities would run, etc just phone or email the Care Events Team for a chat. They are really kind, experienced people who should answer all your questions, and help you find an event that is right for your family. Email eventsteam@diabetes.org.uk  or telephone 0345 123 2399* and ask for the Events team.
> 
> Good luck!


I know you & your kids will like these.


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Has anyone been to one this year ? Are you just keeping to yourself


Spill the beans


----------



## HOBIE

This is the post Hnorcy.


----------



## Hnorcy

I have applied for a place at the Telford weekend. Hoping to hear back soon x


----------



## HOBIE

It was Telford that I volunteered for. I went on my Motorbike & left early. Got there first & before 9 from the N.E A great bunch of kids & parents. I was so pleased we could help a kid who had never self-injected. Her mother was so pleased too. Enjoy !  Let us know how it goes pls


----------



## HOBIE

Anybody want to spill the "Beans" ?


----------



## Hnorcy

It's not until next month, I'll post after we have been and let you know how it went.


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Have a look  Your child will be a different person when been to these


Its that time of year when the sun is out ? Pls let us know how it goes Hnorcy


----------



## HOBIE

Hope you & OTHER s enjoy Hnorcy


----------



## HOBIE

Ruthy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to say that these events are brilliant, and totally change lives. They are usually an incredibly positive experience, with all the volunteers, attendees and presenters 'specialists' of one kind or another in diabetes. If you have any worries, concerns or questions, e.g. about pump specialist provision, how the days activities would run, etc just phone or email the Care Events Team for a chat. They are really kind, experienced people who should answer all your questions, and help you find an event that is right for your family. Email eventsteam@diabetes.org.uk  or telephone 0345 123 2399* and ask for the Events team.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Ruthy.


----------



## HOBIE

Someone from Duk should put a list up of events. They are good


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Someone from Duk should put a list up of events. They are good


Its probably to late for this year but can someone from Duk please do this for next year.


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Its probably to late for this year but can someone from Duk please do this for next year.


Pretty Please


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Hi Annie, I was put in charge of a few in a group. The first lunch time the 14yr olds got there meters out & most self injected.  One girl had never self injected. There where nurses (nhs volunteers) who could have done it. But with the other T1 kids she did it by herself !  1st time & she was chuffed with herself.  Her parents were very pleased after trying for a long time . Her parents & other kids where in a different area learning litte things about the big "D"      Really worth a visit


This years events not out yet BUT I know what I would be looking for


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> This years events not out yet BUT I know what I would be looking for


Keep looking cos they are good !


----------



## HOBIE

HOBIE said:


> Keep looking cos they are good !


----------



## HOBIE

New to Diabetes ? These events are good for parents & kids


----------



## HOBIE

Has anyone got booked up ?


----------



## Northerner

HOBIE said:


> Has anyone got booked up ?


Diabetes UK have paused their Family Events programme until 2019:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/type-1-events


----------



## Matt Cycle

Northerner said:


> Diabetes UK have paused their Family Events programme until 2019:
> 
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/type-1-events



Cutbacks or things not working?  There seems to be apathy around these events. Sometime after I was diagnosed the clinic organised an events afternoon to meet the consultants, DSN's, dietitians etc.  I'd started University so my Mum went along.  The DSN said they'd got enough people who said they were coming.  When I asked my Mum about it she said it was really good and very informative but only 3 people had turned up.  Often people say 'oh yes we want all these things' but when it comes down to it they simply can't be arsed turning up.


----------



## Northerner

Matt Cycle said:


> Cutbacks or things not working?  There seems to be apathy around these events. Sometime after I was diagnosed the clinic organised an events afternoon to meet the consultants, DSN's, dietitians etc.  I'd started University so my Mum went along.  The DSN said they'd got enough people who said they were coming.  When I asked my Mum about it she said it was really good and very informative but only 3 people had turned up.  Often people say 'oh yes we want all these things' but when it comes down to it they simply can't be arsed turning up.


There's often a similar response to forum meets, especially if they are announced well in advance. There's usually sufficient numbers to make it worthwhile though, I've only been to a couple where only two people came along (out of interest from 10 or more), which is a bit dispiriting, especially if I've had a 5 hour journey to get there


----------



## HOBIE

These where great for families  !  A real education for all. Duk now spend there money on getting involved in our forum.  Now I know why they have not responded to my posts on this subject ? Thank you Northy.


----------

